# Painting black background



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like to get some feed Back on painting the background of an aquarium. If someone has done this before can you help me out on what to use and how does it look .what are the pros and cons thanks any info would help.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Just did that to my tank. I use "flat black water based glossy latex" from Home Depot with sponge roller. 5 coating. Start out very thin. You will see better result after each coat. Hope it helps.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Make sure it is completely dry before putting next coat and very thin coat each time (very important). Also I put water prove tape cover the upper part (say 6" from top") to prevent scratch from HOB filter. Took me 6 hours and turn out very nice.


----------



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

Can it be removed?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes. Razor blade does the job


----------



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks looks. Good. Do you see any streaks on the inside of it.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

No streaks. I tried vinyl before. I found that painting takes longer but a lot easier than vinyl especially on big tanks.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

All the back of my tanks are painted, I use spray and about 3 coats. I spray each coat one after the other one


----------



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

What kind of paint do you use. And can It bemoved thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Krylon, I buy it at Canadian Tire. I cover the tank with newspaper and spray away 
Is easy to remove too, just scrap it comes off easily


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I just bought a tank with window tint placed on the back. It looks exactly the same as if it were painted with black paint. I'm not sure about the cost or application, but taking it off is as easy as peeling off the tint.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just use flat black construction paper from the dollar store. I scotch tape it on the back. Works great and you can try different colors. I like flat black the best.


----------



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

I would think that spaying it on would be alot smoother look compared to rolling it on. Thanks everyone


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I like spray, no mess and I don't need anything extra like rolls. I just spray and do couple of coats till I am happy with it, usually 3 coats, dries fast too. Doesn't take to long to doit either


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experience, rolling it on looks better than spraying it on. Spraying you may see blotches even after a few coats. After rolling on 2-3 coats, it usually looks flawless. I did Ricks 90g tanks at CAF and they looked great with the rolling on method.


----------

